# New Logo



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Well I have my new logo and I wanted to share it with you....







I wanted something clean, simple and yet brandable.

Thanks!
Lindy


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 16, 2009)

Ooooh purdy!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 16, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 16, 2009)

Lindy, it's gorgeous!  Did The Logo Co. come up with it?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

Kwahlne - they did!  They sent me a total of 5 ideas and it came down to this one and one other.  I decided that this portrays the image I want and suits my slogan of "Diva On A Dime".  So right now I'm waiting for the larger files but as you can see I can use it here and on-line while I'm waiting.  I'll be re-designing my web-site to suit as well as my labelling with the new logo on it....

Thank you for recommending them to us - they are definately worth the money.  Now I just have to do some research so I can register the logo and stuff....


----------



## topcat (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic Lindy!  Very fresh and inviting...makes me feel clean!

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome logo!!


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 16, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Kwahlne - they did!  They sent me a total of 5 ideas and it came down to this one and one other.  I decided that this portrays the image I want and suits my slogan of "Diva On A Dime".  So right now I'm waiting for the larger files but as you can see I can use it here and on-line while I'm waiting.  I'll be re-designing my web-site to suit as well as my labelling with the new logo on it....
> 
> Thank you for recommending them to us - they are definately worth the money.  Now I just have to do some research so I can register the logo and stuff....



You are very welcome!  Glad I could help!!  And I'm so glad you got something you really love!  It really is beautiful.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2009)

Sparkling, fresh & clean. Very nice.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 17, 2009)

*x*

love the logo!  classy, fresh and very professional.  congrats!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Heartsong - thank you!


----------



## misty (Jan 18, 2009)

Lindy, I really like your logo as well. it stands out so fresh & clean looking.....just like soap should!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you Misty....


----------

